# Flying dog



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

want to take Lily my dog to USA, has anyone flown their dog to US ?
Who did you use and any other info would be appreciated

Loddy


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

You can get info from the following kennels - Ladyhaye, Lingfield, Surrey, England. I bought my shipping crate from them. (N.B. All wooden crates have to be 12mm thickness.)

Tel: +44 (0)1342 832161
Fax: +44 (0)1342 834778

Email: [email protected]
Web: www.ladyhaye.co.uk

Good luck

Captain Bligh


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not USA but when l ran the animal rescue in Tenerife we sent many dogs to Germany for rehoming. Off the top of my head some of the advice of what we used to do. Good luck with the trip  

Instead of a bowl of water use a bowl of ice. it wont slop about on moving or take off, pooch can still lick it as it melts and means they will have water longer in-flight and it means he will have a dry bed for longer bar having a pee.

Avoid using blankets at all for the bedding. If they get wet which they will with urine or water (from melted ice) use paper that you have torn into strips about 1" wide. You can make it deep but don't drown them in paper :lol: 
Paper is very warm as a bed and strips of paper ball up and absorb liquid so wont it spread as easily across the entire box as a blanket would. 

Never ever sedate any animal going by air you stand a good chance of killing them. Sedation drops the blood pressure and flying also drops the blood pressure often the result of this double drop....death.
The other thing is sedated animals should always be supervised in some cases it can have an opposite effect as fear takes over and they are to confused to respond.
I have had some dogs l sent that were so nervous that if you coughed they literally wet themselves, none were sedated and all made the trip safely to Germany.

If you want to put something in that he knows the smell of use an old sock with a knot in if it is long. If it gets wet it hopefully wont take up a load of box space.

Get the box some time before hand and get them used to it throw food in and play games with it. put them in it and get them used to the door being closed. 
You should do this with cats and their small travel boxes as well so if you have to take a cat to the vet it isnt terrified.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Got it all sorted now, Virgin carry dogs on their 747s, Virgin Cargo have lots of info even down to the make of carrier, very helpful.


Loddy


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

i work for an airline, 
and would just like to say all the above advice is very good.


----------

